# In Praise of the amazing Overs Piano - and recordings thereof



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If you like piano music, and great-sounding pianos, you have to check this out. Ron Overs, in Sydney, Australia, started tuning pianos, then repairing them, then rebuilding, then redesigning, right down to the action, frame, soundboard, the works, and finally started building his own. I have been drooling over Bosendorfers since I had a piano lesson on one about a zillion years ago - they are amazing pianos and I would give my right arm to own one... wait a minute, that wouldn't work so well... - but when I heard samples from the Overs web site awhile back, I was blown away by the tone. Steinways are a bit subdued, Yamahas a bit bright (still love em), Bosendorfers (now owned by Yamaha) have a gorgeous tone with a low end that is always fairly bright..... The Overs piano sound starts out very mellow but also very clean and clear at pianissimo with a consistent tone from top to bottom of the scale, the most even pianissimo you ever heard. As you push it just a little the tone starts to open up with a slight bell-like brightness - from top to bottom of the scale - and as you really lay into fortissimo, it brightens up almost like a Yamaha, again perfectly even across the scale. The effect is that every note at every volume seems to have its rightful sonic space and at the same time blends perfectly with all the others, it is so clear, and so dynamic, it is simply a joy to listen to.

Australian pianist Scott Davie has a couple of excellent recordings made on an Overs piano, I just got the Rachmaninoff *Lilacs*, am loving it. If you are an appreciator of great pianos or of wonderful acoustical instruments in general, or have a piano lover in the family circle, you should check out one of these recordings.

And if you have a stack of cash for a nice piano and decide to import an Overs to anywhere on the continent, let me know, because _I'm coming over._ I'll bring BBQ and brew. Really. I mean it.

Seriously, DO check out these recordings. There are samples on the Overs site, classical and jazz, both nice but I think the classical showcases the piano tone better. Enjoy.:sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you do not mind me asking, where did you find the recording and was it on vinyl or cd?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ABC Music in Australia carries two recordings by Scott Davie on the Overs piano. Here's a link. They appear to only offer CDs of those recordings. I ordered from them once and had that CD in my hands about a week later with no problems.

On the MP3 Samples page of the Overs Piano website, there are links to other recordings - including jazz piano - from other sources. I believe those links lead to sources where the recordings can be purchased.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

